# Adria Compact SP habitation door problem



## chasper

Hi we are in Belgium at the moment making our way back from a 7 week tour of Europe. The habitation door is proving a nightmare. you can open it from the inside go out and not be albe to open it the handle is floppy to use a description, you then have to use the key to joggle the lock to get back in. It is 6 months old and has been back to Chelstons for sorting to no avail the first time they said the rods in the door had been bent. it lasted minutes! The second time they changed the lock barrel so now we have a separate key for the hab door! Again that did not work. Anyway we were in Slovenia and went to Nova Mesto where they are built and went to the service centre and one of there guys says it is a problem they no about and the design has been changed on new models. He suggested packing some thin plastic behing the contacts so later a cut up an old credit card and tried that, guess what that did not work ! So when we get back its going back to Chelstons, any suggestions as to how i should approach them, Thanks for letting me get that off my chest, Chas,


----------



## EJB

I would expect a new door, if that one fails I would expect another new door.......ad infinitum!!!!!!!


----------



## rayc

chasper said:


> Hi we are in Belgium at the moment making our way back from a 7 week tour of Europe. The habitation door is proving a nightmare. you can open it from the inside go out and not be albe to open it the handle is floppy to use a description, you then have to use the key to joggle the lock to get back in. It is 6 months old and has been back to Chelstons for sorting to no avail the first time they said the rods in the door had been bent. it lasted minutes! The second time they changed the lock barrel so now we have a separate key for the hab door! Again that did not work. Anyway we were in Slovenia and went to Nova Mesto where they are built and went to the service centre and one of there guys says it is a problem they no about and the design has been changed on new models. He suggested packing some thin plastic behing the contacts so later a cut up an old credit card and tried that, guess what that did not work ! So when we get back its going back to Chelstons, any suggestions as to how i should approach them, Thanks for letting me get that off my chest, Chas,


I have found that a message to a committee member of the Adria Owners Club gets a response, as does a post on the Adria facebook page. In light of your previous dealings with Chelston I feel it is now time to approach Adria direct;
http://uk.adria-mobil.com/info/contact-us/


----------



## rayc

I knew I was tempting fate posting on this topic as I now have problems with my Hartal door lock. There were some other strange symptoms but it seems to have settles down so that the central locking operates the lock but does not open it and manually the lock now unlocks in the lock direction and vice versa. 
The web is full of tales of woe from owners with Hartal doors so I guess getting it fixed will not be easy or cheap.


----------



## chasper

Sorry to hear that Ray, when we were away for 7 weeks i had the opportunity to ask Adria owners with the same door and most of them had problems, one Dutch guy said yes everyday for 4 years! Chelstons are supposed to be requesting a new door, but am still waiting for confirmation. I think it has a 3 year warranty so maybe it might be fixed before it has expired! Best of luck wth yours Ray.


----------



## aldra

We have had problems with our Adria door
New one fitted

Then the lock went

New lock fitted

No longer locks on central locking

Needs to be locked on the key

Eventually resigned to that as now out of warranty 

Aldra


----------



## rayc

aldra said:


> We have had problems with our Adria door
> New one fitted
> 
> Then the lock went
> 
> New lock fitted
> 
> No longer locks on central locking
> 
> Needs to be locked on the key
> 
> Eventually resigned to that as now out of warranty
> 
> Aldra


When you lock with central locking can you hear the motor in the door operate? If not start by checking the contacts that connect the door to the frame. Spring loaded 'pins' on the frame and flat contacts on te door. They can become tarnished and no volts pass through. Also check that the bottom of the door is pulling in tight to complete the circuit. of course if the motor is operating then something has happened inside. I have stripped mine out so am fairly familiar with the layout. Like you I shall live with what I have got at least for the time being.


----------



## Jmdarr

Have the same problem can lock unlock door bye key ,central locking works when it feels like it ,now when we go out push button down on the inside and door bar that locks over the door and central lock over doors to set alarm.apart from that little niggle have had no major problems with her.
Have the Adria matrix 680sp.


----------



## aldra

It's a motorhome

You spend thousands of pounds 

And the devil is in the detail

Something fails and it seems to me it remains failed 

Despite guareentees, repairs etc

Aldra


----------



## Jmdarr

Had hab door repaired twice lasted a good day before it stopped working just a natural feature of the van now.

John d


----------



## Mrplodd

I would just point out that Adria do not make the door and its mechanisms, they buy them in (just like every other manufacturer) 

HOWEVER if it still within the warranty period then its the DEALERS responsibility to sort it out. 

However (again!) if you have a new item fitted a day before the warranty expires then that (replacement) item will only have one days worth of warranty on it (not another 12 months) 

Andy


----------



## chasper

I thought i would update my door problem. I had a new door fitted under warranty by Chelstons a couple of weeks ago, up to know it is as it should be, to unlock i have to use the Fiat remote or key in the cab door, i can also open the hab door with the key that came with the new door. I have a Cobra alarm fitted but that does not unlock the hab door, but it will lock all the doors and open the cab doors, just not the hab door. I'm happy with that. Thanks to Chelstons for chasing Adria for the neccesary warranty work to be done, and thanks to everyone who replied to my initial post. Many thanks.


----------



## Vinceledge

The lock barrel on ours needed replacing under warranty just after we bought it, works fine on the key, but doesn't always seem to work on central locking....not a major problem but will get the local service centre to check it out again...


----------

